# Best middle of the road carseat for grandma's car



## merebella (Jan 5, 2008)

Obviously, it would be ideal for my mom to get a top of the line carseat for her car. But, since she's buying it, and we can't, I have to go with what she's willing to pay for. She's willing to do a safe, no-frills seat.

What's a good middle of the road 5 point seat that will rf to 40 pounds or more with some decent leg room? My son is 20 months, and we have a Radian XT. Love it.

Suggestions for an inexpensive seat that will do the job for the occasional ride around town with Grammy? Could be a convertible, but a toddler seat is good, too.


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

Does your mom have a budget in mind?

There is a limited number of seats that RF to 40 lbs. The Graco MyRide65 can be picked up on sale for $120 (Target has them for that sale price occasionally). The Complete Air is $180 at BRU and they currently have a coupon for $20 off any carseat over $100 (can be printed from their website) which would bring that down to $160.

If your mom is considering purchasing online (or if you have limited retailers near you), diapers.com will price match sale prices from other websites and there is typically codes floating around for 10% off for first time users of their website. I've heard of moms getting rather good deals that way through them.


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

Also check out the Evenflo Triumph 65. It's $140 at Target, and RF to 40 pounds!

To ease your mind, "top-of-the-line" doesn't mean the most expensive seat. All seats must pass the same safety tests. A top of the line seat is one that fits your mom's car well, fits your son well, is used correctly every time, and keeps him RF as long as possible. You can get a top of the line seat for under $150!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

The Scenera RF's to 40 pounds now, but it's not middle-of-the road







I'd look at the Complete Air, MyRide and Evenflo Triumph.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

If you want a seat that rear-faces, it has to be a convertible.

I agree with the recommendations for the Triumph65, MyRide, or Complete Air.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I have the old triumph that rf to 35#s and I *love* it! I also have a CA and its OK too.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *merebella* 
Suggestions for an inexpensive seat that will do the job for the occasional ride around town with Grammy? Could be a convertible, but a toddler seat is good, too.

I would probably just do a Scenera if it's just occasional use....


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justKate* 
I would probably just do a Scenera if it's just occasional use....

The only issue is that the scenera can be outgrown quite early and the OPs child is already 20months (depending on how big the OPs child is). For example, my 3yo has not been able to rf in the scenera for over a year and has maybe 1/8" of harness height ffing (and 4 lbs) before he outgrows it entirely. My older ds outgrew the scenera completely around 2 1/2!


----------



## MJB (Nov 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
The only issue is that the scenera can be outgrown quite early and the OPs child is already 20months (depending on how big the OPs child is). For example, my 3yo has not been able to rf in the scenera for over a year and has maybe 1/8" of harness height ffing (and 4 lbs) before he outgrows it entirely. My older ds outgrew the scenera completely around 2 1/2!

Yep, my middle son outgrew it rear-facing before 2 (and under 30 lbs) and forward-facing at 3. I can't imagine it lasting to 40 lbs. rear-facing unless your toddler was very overweight.

We got our Complete Air for $130 on sale.


----------

